# Can I use a 5.5" Pad on a 6" Backing Plate?



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Is it fine to use a 5.5" Pad on a 6" Backing Plate?

I plan to use a 5.5" White Hex Pad for the larger panels of my car. I already own the 5.5" Hex Pad + 6" Backing Plate. 

Thank you.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

No

Can use them on a 5" tho


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

The pad has to be bigger than the backing plate otherwise you could damage the paint and car.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Thanks for the advice folks!
One last question, what's the best way to efficiently clean a Hex Logic Pad after a full day of polishing?


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

I put them in the sink like warm water with some fairy liquid then ring them out let to dry naturally


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

This ^ 10 minutes on a warm radiator and they spring back to life.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

ffrs1444 said:


> I put them in the sink like warm water with some fairy liquid then ring them out let to dry naturally


How would I recognise when it is time to wash a pad? Does the pad stop cutting?


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

No, it will be covered in ingrained product and residue. I use a different pad after about half a car but should possibly change it sooner.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Thanks for the advice everyone. Much appreciated.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Wash it, put between a towel and stand in it then carry on

Or stop being tight and buy loads


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

BradleyW said:


> How would I recognise when it is time to wash a pad? Does the pad stop cutting?


To get the most out of a pad you should use a brush to revive the pad during the cutting stage.

For example http://www.amazon.co.uk/Meguiars-Professional-Machine-Polisher-Conditioning/dp/B008A10E84

The pad can clog up and become ineffective this brush lifts the pile to restore the pads cutting ability.


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

All my work is with a DA not a rotary. For foam pads as opposed to wool or microfiber I clean the pad surface with a MF towel after every few sections. To the extent that you can generalize I typically switch to a fresh, clean pad after two or three panels. I usually use four to six pads per vehicle but it can be significantly more depending on the complexity of the job as well as the size of the vehicle. For wool and MF pads a brush, or better yet an air jet from a compressor, is a good tool for cleaning between sections.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

mate, if you dont no the basics such as which pad you can use with what backing plate,then i would say you need to read up and practice on a scrap panel before you even think about using a machine on your car


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> mate, if you dont no the basics such as which pad you can use with what backing plate,then i would say you need to read up and practice on a scrap panel before you even think about using a machine on your car


The only reason I asked is because someone had suggested it, but I've learnt on this forum previously that you can't mix and match plates and pads like this. Just wanted to verify, so I thought I'd ask. Nothing wrong with triple checking with the pro's such as yourself.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

BradleyW said:


> The only reason I asked is because someone had suggested it, but I've learnt on this forum previously that you can't mix and match plates and pads like this. Just wanted to verify, so I thought I'd ask. Nothing wrong with triple checking with the pro's such as yourself.


yep there nothing wrong with asking. The point i was making is there is a lot to learn to use a machine and the learning is better done on a scrap panel. Any mistakes on panel dont matter, wasn't having a dig at you


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> yep there nothing wrong with asking. The point i was making is there is a lot to learn to use a machine and the learning is better done on a scrap panel. Any mistakes on panel dont matter, wasn't having a dig at you


It's OK, I know you are just trying to help, and I very much value to help I receive on this dedicated forum. :thumb:

I've been correcting the main car for a few days with the machine already. Not the best image quality, but here is a quick before and after!

Before:


















After:









Managed to get pretty much all the random deep scratches, swirls and orange peel out of the paint. :buffer:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Looking good,what polish and pad are you using


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> Looking good,what polish and pad are you using


Hex Logic White Pad + Scholl S30. I doubt I need to glaze over with S40 because the S30 finished extremely well.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

BradleyW said:


> Hex Logic White Pad + Scholl S30. I doubt I need to glaze over with S40 because the S30 finished extremely well.


Is this the car with soft paint? If so use the s 30 on a black glazing pad followed by s40 (if you have it) on a finishing pad (red). this will bring the paint to another level. Its well worth the extra:thumb:


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> Is this the car with soft paint? If so use the s 30 on a black glazing pad followed by s40 (if you have it) on a finishing pad (red). this will bring the paint to another level. Its well worth the extra:thumb:


Hi mate,

I only have white and black pads I'm afraid. I was going to glaze over with S40 + black pad.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

BradleyW said:


> Managed to get pretty much all the random deep scratches, swirls and orange peel out of the paint. :buffer:


Looks very good, but I doubt if you removed any orange peel. Unless your using a denim/velvet pad or wet sanding, you won't be able to remove orange peel.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

MAUI said:


> Looks very good, but I doubt if you removed any orange peel. Unless your using a denim/velvet pad or wet sanding, you won't be able to remove orange peel.


Well, the peel has reduced to the point where reflections look near perfect as far as I can see. Looks a lot better after correction but it that way lol. I'm still learning as I go along, and I'm happy with my first results. Only issue I have is that my white hex pad has gone soft after washing it in warn water + small drop of fairy liquid as suggested on page 1.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

LostHighway said:


> I usually use four to six pads per vehicle but it can be significantly more depending on the complexity of the job as well as the size of the vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

